# Yet another Elzetta ZFL-M60 REVIEW !!



## Wattnot (Jun 19, 2009)

For the reviews section

Introducing the Elzetta ZFL-M60 Tactical Weapon Light featuring the well known and loved Malkoff M60 drop-in module. My collection of lights has grown tremendously since I started here but until now I didn’t have a “go to” light for my AR-15. 











Mike at PTS-Flashlights.com sent me this light a couple of weeks ago. While I was lolly-gagging around with it, and lazily preparing for this review, I noticed TWO other reviews popped up for this very same light. It turns out that for this particular light, Mike and Elzetta wanted multiple reviewers to speak their peace on this product so here is the last, but hopefully not least, opinion and review. Enjoy! 









*Manufacturer’s features and specifications* (from WE's site):




*Model ZFL-M60 Tactical Flashlight *

Housing Material 6061-T6 Aluminum 
Output Power 235 Lumens 
Continuous Runtime 1.5+ hours 
Operation/Functions One mode - Momentary and Constant on 
Lamp assembly Malkoff M60 LED module 
Digital special features Electronic current management circuitry for optimized battery life 
WorkingVoltageRange 3.8 - 9V Below 3.8 volts it will drop out of regulation and run direct drive. 
Battery type 2 - CR123A or 2 RCR123 Li-ion rechargeables 
Operation Press for momentary or twist for constant on 
Body diameter 1" for easy weapons mounting with most flashlight mounts 
Length 4.7" or 120mm 
Weight 5.3oz or 150g 
Finish Mil-Spec Type III Hard Anodized 
Water Resistant Yes 
Anti Roll Yes 
Beam Characteristics Balance of throw and flood with 350+ feet range 





Left A2 - Center Elzetta ZFL-M60 - Right L1 


*Initial Impressions:*

Small. You will NOT think “P60 Host” when you see this. I shouldn’t call it a P60 host because it’s made SPECIFICALLY for the Malkoff M60 module ONLY. The instructions are clear NOT to try any other type. So when I say P60 host, it’s only because I still can’t get over the size. “Mil spec Type III Hard Anodized 6061-T6” . . . these are terms we’re all used to seeing by now on almost every new light. However, this little guy is ready to rumble. It looks tough and it feels tough. It’s a flat finish that seems almost powder coated to me. If they stamped COLT on it I would think it came with my rifle. It’s unmistakably a weapon light but it could just as easily ride in a pocket. The packaging is modest and the light is simple and straight forward. It comes complete with 2xCR123s and of course the famous Malkoff M60 drop in. There’s no lanyard or clip. There are no accessories at all. The two O-rings in the package go on the outside of the light for weapons mounting purposes. I wish I was set up for that but I don’t have any rails or light mounts on any of my long guns, sorry.

The light has a forward momentary button requiring a twist to lock it on (just like the G2/6P from Surefire). I was assured more tailcap options were coming including a remote switch for weapon mounting. In case there is anyone left who is not familiar with the fine Malkoff M60, the output is great via Malkoff’s signature M60 module which puts out 235 lumens.










*UI:*

There isn’t much to say here. This is a single output light so on/off is all you get. No modes, no strobes, just 235 lumens of blinding, white light. This is officially a “twisty” but there is a momentary button. The UI is identical to that of the Surefire G2. You can press for momentary on and twist it all the way to lock it on. You can also unscrew it for locking the light out for transport, however, I was still able to press hard and far enough to get it to light. I was unable to unscrew it enough where it would not light without the tailcap falling off. I don’t see this as a big problem because you really have to press the button pretty far to make contact. 









*Logistics:*

There are 3 reasons why only the Malkoff should be used. 1. It’s custom make for the shape of the Malkoff. 2. The bezel opening covers part of the module but does not cover any light emitting section. This will make sense in a moment. 3. There is no glass in the front (no lens). It is not needed since the Malkoff has it’s own lens. This is a huge advantage because except for Malkoff’s new host, I know of no other host available without a light robbing lens (okay, lenses don’t rob _that_ much but hey, why have it there when you don’t need it?). There is some barely perceptable fine checkering on the three rings in the center section. The working voltage is 3.8v to 9v so you can use CR123s, RCR123s and a single 17670. None of my 18650s came anywhere close to fitting. If you want to use only a 17670 get yourself a Malkoff M30 and you’ll be all set. However, I would not recommend that for a weapon light unless you’re going to stay on top of the battery’s charge state. There was no battery rattle. There is no clip. This is too bad because I can see myself carrying this very cool little tank on my belt. The protruding rear switch will not allow tailstanding. The features list “water resistant but I saw no IPX rating. I believe the Malkoff itself is sealed so I doubt any amount of water this would see on a weapon would cause any problems, including complete submersion. There are three O-rings. One in the tail, one in the head and one under the M60. There is no O-ring where the open bezel touches the lens of the M60 but again, it’s not necessary there. The threads are a little rough but not terrible.










*Current draw:*

On fresh CR123s it drew 800ma.

*In the hands of “babes:”*

This has become a regular feature in my reviews. I take the light to my neighbor, Joe, and let him check it out for his impression. Joe is an average Joe. He’s probably more of a mechanic than most but to him a flashlight is a Maglite. I’m slowing converting him (especially when his birthday rolls around) but he doesn’t have our “passion” for the torches.

Joe had no trouble working this one. He liked the size a lot and immediately recognized it as a weapon light. He felt it could survive a nuclear blast. He lost a little bit of interest when he saw the CR123s but when I explained to him why they are the best choice for a weapon light he warmed up to them.


*The beam and white walling:*

The beam is great. It’s got a very nice tint. When pitted against a typical white Cree, you can see the warmth. I can see the slight donut hole some were talking about with the newer, mass produced M60s. Of course you’re in full control of this by simply ordering one of the wide variety of Malkoff drop-ins now available. 






Elzetta







Dereelight CL1H 1S







Left Elzetta - Right Dereelight







Left Elzetta - Right Dereelight - severe underexposure

Notice how the Elzetta keeps up nicely with the 1.2 amp Dereelight. Not too shabby. 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


Now for some beamshots. As I mentioned above, I’m a bit on the lazy side so I wasn’t going to do outdoor beamshots. I figured “hey, who here doesn’t know what a Malkoff M60 beam looks like?” Then I realized that no review would be complete without SOME sort of beamshots. Unfortunately, Colorado is having quite the record wet spring so I had to shoot the outdoor shots from my garage. The comparison light I chose is the Dereelight CL1H with the 1S pill (1.2 amps) with the OP reflector. 






Elzetta







Dereelight

*Conclusions:*

I really like this little guy. I love the ruggedness and the lines. On or off a weapon it has a serious tactical look to it. If they came out with a TK40 sized one of these it would probably take over the military and SWAT teams for the larger weapons. 

So I say BUY IT! But then I always say that. Here are my ratings: Overall I give it a 9. The output is a 9. The fit and finish gets a 9 but if you include the threads I’d have to make it an 8. The UI gets an 7 because it’s supposed to be a weapon light but it won’t be complete until they offer the remote switch. Perceived durability gets a 9.

There are many fine retailers for this light but I recommend www.PTS-Flashlights.com for great prices and great service. CPF members who set up an account receive special pricing on everything they sell.


----------



## Wattnot (Jun 19, 2009)

Comments? Questions? You know what they say: 3rd review is a charm? :ironic:


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice review and pictures! That light is a little overpriced in my opinion considering it has no multi mode capability like the MD2 does, but it is made in the US, so it will naturally cost more (although the MD2 is made in the US as well). 

Do you have an estimated range on those beamshots?


----------



## Wattnot (Jun 19, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> Nice review and pictures! That light is a little overpriced in my opinion considering it has no multi mode capability like the MD2 does, but it is made in the US, so it will naturally cost more (although the MD2 is made in the US as well).
> 
> Do you have an estimated range on those beamshots?


 
When you consider about 1/2 of the price is the module (not counting the PTS discount) the host is less than $15 more than the Malkoff MD2 host. 

The distance to those trees is between 125 and 150 feet.

Thanks!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey Nice review! Well written and great pics.



Wattnot said:


> There is no O-ring where the open bezel touches the lens of the M60 but again, it’s not necessary there.



That's odd. Mine came with one. The first time I took it apart I thought there wasn't one until I noticed the groove cut into the inside of the head for one. Firing the light back up and looking at the carpeting revealed that I had just dropped it mistakenly.

Very nice light. I am extremely impressed overall, especially for a first production model.


----------



## Gene43 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, there should be a small O-Ring in the head in the groove Aardvark mentioned.

Gene


----------



## paojerokid (Mar 17, 2019)

Does it have battery Reverse Polarity Protection?


----------



## Wattnot (Mar 17, 2019)

paojerokid said:


> Does it have battery Reverse Polarity Protection?



No, the light itself has no electronics. However, I doubt you could hurt a Malkoff drop in. I would check with them to be sure though.


----------



## paojerokid (Mar 20, 2019)

Wattnot said:


> No, the light itself has no electronics. However, I doubt you could hurt a Malkoff drop in. I would check with them to be sure though.


Thanks sir. You think sir if accidentally the battery is installed in reverse then clicked on for a couple of seconds, it wouldn't damage anything?


----------



## Wattnot (Mar 20, 2019)

paojerokid said:


> Thanks sir. You think sir if accidentally the battery is installed in reverse then clicked on for a couple of seconds, it wouldn't damage anything?




I doubt it would hurt anything but I recommend you check with Malkoff to be certain.


----------

